# Show me a Tangerine 585



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody have a pic, not a stock pic but their own picture in the sunlight, of a Tangerine color 585?
Thanks


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Tangerine 585*

Don't have a photo, however the LBS has a couple in stock and I do have to admit that the color does not look bad. I prefer the cleaner, simpler color of the white, however the tangerine is different. It is not a bright color and has more of a darker, metallic finish to it.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

i beleive bicycle john's in burbank, ca has on in the color


----------



## bikapelli (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is mine that i now have 95% built. Complete pic to follow.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Bikapelli that is a nice frame. Looking forward to seeing it built up.
What components are you using?


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw one at my LBS all built up, the color is awesome. You deffinetly have to see one in person.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Any new pix????*

Any new pictures of the completed beauty???
I have a grey/tangerine 486 and I'd love to add one of these to my collection.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*My Bike*

I have mine completely built up. I think it's pretty sharp. I'll post a picture, I just have to get a new battery for my camera.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

bikapelli said:


> Here is mine that i now have 95% built. Complete pic to follow.


Hey Bikapelli, is that the 57cm frame that was up in the classifieds a while back offered as a trade for a similar sized Moots? It looks like the same photo. (I was giving it quite a bit of thought once I came across that ad, as I have the Vamoots and have been eyeing the 585).

Edit: Clarity


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Tangerine 585*

Okay, I finally got a new battery for my camera. Here it is my 585. Frame size is S and it was built with Campy Record components.


----------



## CaliAmiga (Feb 17, 2008)

*The 2006 Tangerine 585....??*

hi guys...i am new to carbon road bikes (i have been riding on steel and older shimano components forever). i just bought an unused '06 tangerine 585/campy 10sp and i have a couple of questions for you all that have had yours for a while now. 



first, is there a good manual available on carbon fiber bike maintainance? I am just getting my feet wet with it and understand torque is very specific, bought a torque wrench for adjustments, but a comprehensive manual would be valuable.

is our '06 585 the exact same bike as the white/black ones only with different paint? friends seem to think otherwise, but i think it is. 

i have 06 campy record except for the hubs and the wheels are velomax with easton clinchers. i want a different wheelset to use on my trainer...any recommendations? i am used to tubulars and have been told these clinchers will wear out way fast (like any tire) on the trainer.

finally what kind of maintainance problems or notables have you experienced with this bike? 

many thanks...i know i'm a complete newbie in this world...

-Cali


----------



## gstirbis (Mar 31, 2007)

*Tangerine 585*

Just keep it clean and it will take care of you....where did you find one, I am looking for a Tangerine 51cm.

Thanks.




CaliAmiga said:


> hi guys...i am new to carbon road bikes (i have been riding on steel and older shimano components forever). i just bought an unused '06 tangerine 585/campy 10sp and i have a couple of questions for you all that have had yours for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Me to, where did you get it and do they have anymore left


----------

